# 2008 versa maintenance



## thesoulcrusher (May 7, 2009)

hello i recently purchased a used 2008 versa for my wife. It now has 30,000 miles on it. The dealer reccommended that we get the 30k mile maintenance. BUT They want $500-600$ to do it!!! To simply change the fluids and filters.. Seems outrageous...

Is this really needed? If so, should the trasmission fluid be flushed or just changed? I have heard from some that flushing is bad, and others say it is the best way.. 

Thanks!:wtf:


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

According to the factory shop manual.....The Versa has nothing major up through 60k miles.... don't waste your money..

Rotate tires...Change Oil...Drive


----------



## thesoulcrusher (May 7, 2009)

Calimoxo2,

Thanks for the advice . I also have a 2008 altima 2.5s.. with 26k miles on it. should i also skip the 30k maint on that too you think?

The only thing I am concerned with is, should i do the tranny fluid at 30k on my two cars? I Want them to last and not have tranny issues...

Thanks


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

For normal driving... not a taxi or limo.... for both my Versa and Pathfinder the factory service manual says inspect up to 60k. If the fluid is clean (reddish) and doesn't smell burned it is still good...


----------



## gabe74gt (Oct 8, 2009)

the dealer is probably doing this for grabbing some money out of you! i too own a versa and my dealer has not asked for the same even after 40,000+ mileage! try to consult some other technician about it!


----------



## ArtNismo (Oct 7, 2008)

If you have a CVT tranny, it might a take longer before you servive it. If your car have a regular tansmission, DEXRon III ATF. Every 30,000 miles.... change it... Treat your transmission like the Engine. You change your oil every 3750 miles? Change also your trany fluid as per maintenance schedule. Check your User Manual. Just get only the Transmission flush, no more no less. $500-$600 is too much. Tranny flush will only take you $160 estimate


----------

